# Cube simulator that outputs your moves?



## olekosun (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there a program out there that allows you to solve a virtual cube on the computer and outputs your solution at the end of the solve?

It'd be great to show my solves to friends so that they can perform the moves themselves and learn from it, cause they ask for it at times and it's lots of work to do the solve and type move per move manually, and I can't simply pass them some algorithms as Petrus consists of intuitive solving, but my solutions will give them a little bit of insight into the Petrus method.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

http://snk.digibase.ca/GamesCubeMan.jar

You have to go into "Options" and check show_history.


----------



## olekosun (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks very much! I found out about hungarian hexahedron but that program is really awkard, very weird cube colours.

I'll try this one. 

edit: Darn, too bad I can't solve the cube with the mouse. I'm really bad at solving virtual cubes with a keyboard.  Thanks very much anyway!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

It gets easier with a little practice. Almost feels like a real cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, why does no one know about AlgTyper?

No wonder I'm going into publicity, a good product is rubbish without marketing.

AlgTyper can take a scramble from the input field, record your solution, and even generate a link for the forum or your friends.

Also, olekosun, your post is awefully ambiguous, but AlgTyper is certainly only for a keyboard. If you think you're ready to share algs, it's about time you acquaint yourself with the greatest innovation since, uh..., 1995-ish.


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2010)

Rubbish?


----------



## Kalantir (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm currently developing a Rubik's Cube simulator. I'll make sure that feature finds it's way in. It also sounds like I should allow either mouse or keyboard controls


----------

